# Sorry I was gone, but I'm back now!



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Whee!

Hadda take a little vacation there... was having a lot of trouble with the Phosphates in my local water supply (eventually found out that the complany had increased the PO4 levels from 0 to 0.2 without telling anyone), and I have finally, hopefully, gotten it under control.

While I was gone, I also completely rescaped all of my tanks... can you say Serial Terracing Experiments, Part II? I'll bring pix to the next meeting, proividing it's close enough to Richardson that I can join in.

p.s. West Resin Epoxy is GREAT, but it still won't weight down styrofoam enough to make it NOT float. Just a heads up. 

=Praxx


----------

